# shroom and swiss brats



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

i'll tell ya guys this was fricken good. It kinda started as a spin off of our local butchers philly steak and cheese brats. I used ken w's brat recipe on here and then just added canned shrooms and high temp swiss a little onion powder and garlic salt. put it in casings and froze it. fried some up last night. it was fricken good.

try it out you wont regret it. I have no idea why i never did this homemade sausage stuff before. Its alot of fun to expierement!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I'm tweeking my recipes all the time.Never put mushrooms in though.Love that recipe with making the brats in beer,butter,and onions.....then a minute or two on the grill.


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

i would like to try smoking them next time i dunno how mushrooms would hold up. I suppose it would be like jalepeanos???? I think by the taste of the fresh ones would try mesquite or something simlar?


----------

